
Bird Demands Takedown of Accurate News Report on Re-Use of Scooters - microdrum
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/01/bird-sends-nastygram-reporter-describing-lawful-re-use-impounded-scooters
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885768)

